# Kamala Kare



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 29, 2019)

Government wants to shop for your health needs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

Pocahontas II will fit right in.
Lying bitch.

FLIP-FLOP: Kamala Harris Changes Position On Healthcare In Under 24 Hours After Outrage
https://www.dailywire.com/news/42809/flip-flop-kamala-harris-changes-position-ryan-saavedra


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

Pretty Sure Kamala Harris Scared the Hell Out Of Nancy Pelosi and Chuck Schumer Last Night
https://www.redstate.com/joesquire/2019/01/29/pretty-sure-kamala-harris-scared-hell-nancy-pelosi-chuck-schumer-last-night/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

*A black indian, ultra untouchable.*

*CNN’s Kaczynski Takes Order from Kamala Campaign to Delete, ’Clarify’ Post*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2019)

US News
*POPCORN time! Dems flee Kamala Harris’ targeting of private health plans, and it speaks VOLUMES*


----------

